# Does this sound like a good deal?



## docgambee (May 4, 2012)

Aloha,

My name is Dr. Seth Gambee.  I live in Kona, Hawaii.

My brother-in-law is one of the top timeshare agents in the Western States and works for Wyndham/Kona Hawaiian Village, a gorgeous resort here in town.

I'm considering buying one (and then trying to use to to exchange on occasion for other locations since Hawaii is always in demand and it seems like I'd get great exchange value)

Here's the package my bro-in-law put together for me-

$16,000 package.  Good for 1 week year.
$0 down.  

10 year loan.
$216 month.
15.5% interest.  

annual maintenance- approx. $700.

Seems to be about typical for the market.

Any input is appreciated!

Aloha,

Seth


----------



## Patri (May 4, 2012)

LOL
Your brother-in-law must not like you very much.


----------



## Luanne (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, I was going to post that's a terrible deal.

You could buy much cheaper on the resale market.

If you're buying to trade, not use, Hawaii has some of the most expensive maintenance fees.


----------



## e.bram (May 4, 2012)

If you have a conscience, you can't be a TS salesman.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 4, 2012)

Check ebay and find out what it is really worth.

Sterling


----------



## RX8 (May 4, 2012)

Your brother-in-law may or not be making a nice commission on this sale, depends on the "floor" of developer pricing.   However, as others posted, RESALE will save you thousands.

The worst part of that deal, in my opinion, is not the price but rather the TEN years financing at 15.5% interest rate (financing $16,000, paying about $10,000 in finance charges)

Do you want to pay $2500 per year before you even get to vacation?  When you do vacation, you are paying another big sum in annual maintenance fees on top of that.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 4, 2012)

Is anyone but me suspicious of the OP identifying himeself as "Doctor" almost sounds like a Nigerian email

His "DC" credentials are meaningless in context to the question being asked


----------



## theo (May 5, 2012)

*I dunno...*



Rent_Share said:


> Is anyone but me suspicious of the OP identifying himeself as "Doctor" almost sounds like a Nigerian email



The OP post seems to be considerably more literate and articulate than a customary, marginally coherent "Nigerian prince" / bank official / scammer submission...

That being said, the "deal" allegedly offered to the OP is clearly *no "deal" at all*, so it's surely a moot point.


----------



## jhac007 (May 5, 2012)

docgambee said:


> Aloha,
> 
> My name is Dr. Seth Gambee.  I live in Kona, Hawaii.
> 
> ...



.......and that's why he is allegedly one of the top sales agents!   Doc, have  you ever financed your cars at that %?   

Jim


----------



## docgambee (May 5, 2012)

*Thanks for feedback!*

hey everyone,

Thanks for the feedback 

To clear something up- YES  I am a Doctor.  A Chiropractor.  
Although I admit that some people still don't think we're "real" doctors, LOL
But it's all good.  

1st, yes, I was looking to trade it mostly as the resort is only about 10 minutes from my home, so not much of a "vacation".  Being new to this TS stuff, I thought it might have good trade value/points, but that benefit is down-graded because of the high annual maintenance fees.

2nd, I was a little suspicious about the interest rate, too,
and when I did the math, I realized that it would be (as someone correctly pointed out) about $10K in interest payments.  Ouch.  It would probably be less if I put something down, but still...

Anyways, we politely said "No, Thanks", and have found something that looks like a much better option.

Thanks again for the feedback, I've been very pleasantly surprised at the amount of "know-how" in this forum.

Have a good weekend everyone,

Aloha,

Seth


----------



## docgambee (May 5, 2012)

Good points, LOL!


----------



## e.bram (May 5, 2012)

Chiropractor! First cousin to a TS salesman.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 5, 2012)

Buy somewhere you want to go, or in a system you see yourself using, but buy it on eBay and pay cash (some are $1.00).  

I just bought a Colorado summer timeshare a week ago for $1.00 including all closing costs, and I am still cheering.   I placed an ezsniper bid of $1,200 to make sure I would get it and won it for $1.00. :rofl: That's nuts.


----------



## Magic1962 (May 6, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Buy somewhere you want to go, or in a system you see yourself using, but buy it on eBay and pay cash (some are $1.00).
> 
> I just bought a Colorado summer timeshare a week ago for $1.00 including all closing costs, and I am still cheering.   I placed an ezsniper bid of $1,200 to make sure I would get it and won it for $1.00. :rofl: That's nuts.



Cindy how does that ezsniper bid work? You just bid way high knowing no one will ever hit it? Dave


----------



## Egret1986 (May 6, 2012)

*No, don't put in any bid higher than you're comfortable with paying for the timeshare*



Magic1962 said:


> You just bid way high knowing no one will ever hit it? Dave



Put in the highest amount that you're willing to pay for said timeshare.  Like Cindy, I have put in the highest that I am willing to pay and have been ecstatic when I'm the only bidder or have won for hundreds less than I the amount that I put in to esnipe.  It's a great thing.  You never pay more than you're willing to pay or get into a bidding war.  You don't show your interest until the final seconds.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 6, 2012)

Yes, that's what I do.  I was absolutely willing to pay $1,200 with closing costs/ transfer fees included for this particular week, if it came down to it, but no one else wanted it.  So it's mine for $1.00!  I kind of knew I would get it for under $250.

I lose a lot of auctions because I set my ezsniper.com bid too low.  For example, I know what I can get a Sheraton Desert Oasis for, but I continue to underbid, in case I hit one cheap.  I also underbid on WorldMark points.  Really need a bargain on those to make it worth my while.


----------



## Steve NH (May 6, 2012)

RickandCindy..

and you don't feel any guilt..

not even a little..

maybe for a split second.....



ya you can tell I am just jealous.......


----------



## Patri (May 9, 2012)

e.bram said:


> Chiropractor! First cousin to a TS salesman.



Totally disagree with this rude comment, which has no place on this thread. I respect you as a professional, Doc.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 9, 2012)

e.bram said:


> Chiropractor! First cousin to a TS salesman.





Patri said:


> Totally disagree with this rude comment, which has no place on this thread. I respect you as a professional, Doc.



 I thought it was funny!


----------



## ampaholic (May 9, 2012)

Patri said:


> Totally disagree with this rude comment, which has no place on this thread. I respect you as a professional, Doc.



Now you see why e.bram is on my ignore list. Rude and insensitive - Ride is just silly


----------



## theo (May 9, 2012)

*Addition by subtraction....*



ampaholic said:


> Now you see why e.bram is on my ignore list.



A great TUG user option is the ability to make invisible that which begs to be made (and remain) invisible.


----------



## RX8 (May 15, 2012)

docgambee said:


> Aloha,
> 
> My name is Dr. Seth Gambee.  I live in Kona, Hawaii.
> 
> ...



I do not believe the OP was being sincere with his question about the proposed timeshare purchase.  For months he has been promoting a timeshare alternative on the Internet.  He even has his own website.


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2012)

RX8 said:


> I do not believe the OP was being sincere with his question about the proposed timeshare purchase.  For months he has been promoting a timeshare alternative on the Internet.  He even has his own website.



I just deleted one of his posts which was clearly an Ad.  He has Ads all over the internet.  

Here is a quote from one of them:  

*"I'm a former Chiropractor turned entrepreneur/author and I love it."*


----------



## Rent_Share (May 15, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Is anyone but me suspicious of the OP identifying himeself as "Doctor" almost sounds like a Nigerian email
> 
> His "DC" credentials are meaningless in context to the question being asked


 

So my BS detector was working, just misplaced the point of origin


----------



## robcrusoe (May 15, 2012)

anyone who has spent any time here or there, could easily see that the very first post was just an ad.  That being said, there are some very good chiropractors out there who have given me much relief from pain.  Do I believe docgambee is/was a good one ....... no


----------

